# Looking for Crested Pheasant Pigeons



## SusanAmI (Oct 19, 2004)

I would be interested in adopting "Crested" Pheasant Pigeons. A pair
would be nice. My last bird flew out of its loft, and I couldn't catch it.
See Emergency postings...we rescued it from a hawk wound.
The birds must be "crested" --see emergency photos about a bird from
GA. I do not want a single bird -- our bird was just too lonely--as he
has NOT returned and while he did some bonding, he was always so scared
of things.


----------



## urch11 (Aug 11, 2007)

*reply*

Don Rosco of kasota MN hase Phesant pigeons, I don't know if they are crested or not. He is in the NPA 2006 members book.


----------

